# T-Shirt 'Ich wähle keine Spielekiller' für 0 Euro - Update: T-Shirt wieder gratis erhältlich [ANZEIGE]



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. Juli 2009)

*T-Shirt 'Ich wähle keine Spielekiller' für 0 Euro - Update: T-Shirt wieder gratis erhältlich [ANZEIGE]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu T-Shirt 'Ich wähle keine Spielekiller' für 0 Euro - Update: T-Shirt wieder gratis erhältlich [ANZEIGE] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: T-Shirt 'Ich wähle keine Spielekiller' für 0 Euro - Update: T-Shirt wieder gratis erhältlich [ANZEIGE]


----------



## CHICOLORES (17. Juli 2009)

*T-Shirt 'Ich wähle keine Spielekiller' für 0 Euro - Update: T-Shirt wieder gratis [ANZEIGE]*

ich hab sie alle 3 und freu mich jedesmal wenn sie aus der wäsche kommen und ich sie wieder anziehn kann 

Spielekiller, Zensursula und Piraten Partei ^^


----------



## Dark Mark (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: T-Shirt 'Ich wähle keine Spielekiller' für 0 Euro - Update: T-Shirt wieder gratis erhältlich [AN*

die sind echt mal geil die t-shirts


----------



## antigavur (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: T-Shirt 'Ich wähle keine Spielekiller' für 0 Euro - Update: T-Shirt wieder gratis erhältlich [AN*

ich würd mich schämen mit sowas rumzulaufen.


----------



## Tobi41090 (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: T-Shirt 'Ich wähle keine Spielekiller' für 0 Euro - Update: T-Shirt wieder gratis erhältlich [AN*

ich habe auch beide "Ich wähle keine Spielekiller" T-Shirts. Cool sind sie schon aber es ist eine Frechheit, wenn man für das T-Shirt 5,45€ zahlt, wobei es eigendlich als "gratis" ausgeschrieben ist.


----------



## push@max (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: T-Shirt 'Ich wähle keine Spielekiller' für 0 Euro - Update: T-Shirt wieder gratis erhältlich [AN*

Nicht ganz mein Geschmack die Shirts...ich würde damit draußen nicht rumlaufen...


----------



## slow (18. Juli 2009)

*AW: T-Shirt 'Ich wähle keine Spielekiller' für 0 Euro - Update: T-Shirt wieder gratis erhältlich [AN*

man sollte die Stück Zahl evtl auf 2 erhöhen, um denn Wirkungsgrad zu erhöhen.
Oder aber wenn die Shirts schon Gratis sind 2 oder die Drei kombienieren dürfen bei denn Versandkosten


----------



## Tobi41090 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: T-Shirt 'Ich wähle keine Spielekiller' für 0 Euro - Update: T-Shirt wieder gratis erhältlich [AN*

@slow,

vor allem, wenn das Päckchen dann mit eine 1,45€ Marke verschickt wird und man eigendlich 6,90€ Versand gezahlt hat.


----------



## NGamers (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: T-Shirt 'Ich wähle keine Spielekiller' für 0 Euro - Update: T-Shirt wieder gratis erhältlich [AN*

Die Gamercommunity ist anscheinend geschlossen gegen "Killerspielverbote", wo selbst CS 1.6 und Warcraft 3 benannt werden. Wenns dann darum geht irgendwie mal was zu tun, lassen sich nur läppische 200 Spieler in einer 4mio Großstadt wie Berlin blicken. In Karlsruhe und Köln sah es ähnlich aus.

Nur wette ich, wenns irgendwann zu spät sein sollte, sind die schreie wieder groß. "Man hätte ja nichts machen können".

Die 6,90€ Versand sind meiner Meinung nach auch nicht ganz koscha, aber ob sie es nun kostenlos + 6,90€ Versand, oder 6,90€ für das Shirt und kostenloser Versand machen, is mir im Endeffekt wurst.


----------



## T-MAXX (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: T-Shirt 'Ich wähle keine Spielekiller' für 0 Euro - Update: T-Shirt wieder gratis erhältlich [AN*

Ehrlich gesagt würde ich mit so einem T-Shirt nicht rumlaufen wollen. Gerade da kommt einen das Gefühl auf, sich als Killerspieler zu outen.
Jeder Mensch sieht seine eigenen Perspektiven.


----------



## guidodungel (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: T-Shirt 'Ich wähle keine Spielekiller' für 0 Euro - Update: T-Shirt wieder gratis erhältlich [AN*

Da ich keine "Killerspiele" zocke fehlt mir der Verwendungszweck.

Aber sonst ein gutes Angebot


----------



## NGamers (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: T-Shirt 'Ich wähle keine Spielekiller' für 0 Euro - Update: T-Shirt wieder gratis erhältlich [AN*



guidodungel schrieb:


> Da ich keine "Killerspiele" zocke fehlt mir der Verwendungszweck.
> 
> Aber sonst ein gutes Angebot



Es soll auch nicht nur der hin, der selbst diese Spiele zockt. Man muss ja nicht selbst betroffen sein um etwas gegen ein sinnloses Verbot zu haben.
Selbst Warcraft III ist ein sogenanntes "Killerspiel".


----------

